# Rede de Temperatura & Humidade sem fios e com ligação a PC



## Hugo RSF (19 Jan 2011 às 19:33)

Boas!

Antes de mais queria apresentar-me: Chamo-me Hugo e vivo em Alcochete (até me mudar para o Montijo quando a vivenda estiver pronta).

Como estou a construir uma casa de raiz queria controlar a temperatura e humidade dentro e fora da casa e vim dar a este forum.

Pelo que pude ler antes de me registar, vocês aqui é muita areia para a minha camioneta, mas gostaria de vos pedir ajuda:

O que eu quero essencialmente era saber que opções tenho para controlar temperatura e humidade com sensores wireless (diria que uns 4 no máximo) e com ligação ao PC para descarregar dados numa periodicidade mínima de pelo menos de 15 minutos.

E já agora com a possibilidade de depois poder evoluir para outros sensores e tornar " a coisa" então uma estação metereológica.

Obrigado!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

Bem-vindo Hugo

O que existe mais parecido com isso é este equipamento da Oregon:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Scientific-Multi-Room-Indoor-Climate-Forecaster/dp/B0013542IM/"]Amazon.com: Oregon Scientific Multi-Room Indoor-Climate Monitor w/Atomic Clock plus Weather Forecaster - RMR500A: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]

Desvantagem, não permite ligação a um PC.


----------



## Hugo RSF (20 Jan 2011 às 21:13)

Ligação ao PC é condição não dispensável!

Mas certamente haverá outras opções...
Se a maior dificuldade é a componente wireless, os sensores terem fios é algo que se pode pensar...

P.S.:Também posso estar interessado numa coisa destas em 2ªmão se algu+em tiver para vender!


----------



## Kraliv (21 Jan 2011 às 01:05)

Boas,


Tens esta opção...

Estação Oregon WMR200, tem Datalogger e permite a ligação ao pc por USB para descarga de dados.

O registo de dados pode ser feito com 1, 2, 5, 10 ou 15 minutos de intervalo








Os sensores Termo-Higrómetro (THGR 810) podes ir adicionando ao teu gosto...até 10 no total.

Funciona tudo por Wireless!

.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2011 às 07:59)

Pois, esta wmr200 é uma boa opção.

Hugo, acho que neste caso vais começar a casa pelo "telhado", a estação exterior e depois os sensores interiores que quiseres adicionar (4 ou mais).

Também podes tentar encontrar à venda só a consola da WMR200 e comprares apenas os sensores para o interior.


----------



## Hugo RSF (21 Mar 2011 às 09:50)

Já pedi desculpas ao Kraliv e peço agora aos outros que responderam neste tópico, por não ter dito mais nada mas pensava que tinha configurado o forum para receber email automático cada vez que respondessem e pelo vistos fui nabiço e não o fiz...

As minhas desculpas!!!

Voltando ao tema. essa WMR 200 parece-me bem embora se calhar o preço dela seja elevado para o que eu quero que é "apenas" sensores de temperatura/humidade (e consumo electrico, mas isso são outros 500) interiores.

O que eu quero não, o que eu queria, porque agora meteram-me o bichinho disto de medir mais parâmetros e pronto... estou (quase) convencido!

Mas digam-me uma coisa todas estas estações (Oregon, La Crosse, ou outras) com ligação ao PC dão para receber os dados (praticamente) em tempo real e utilizá-los como bem queremos?

Ou seja, presumo que estas estações venham com um software próprio da marca que dê para fazer "as brincadeiras" necessárias, mas darão para "apenas" recolher os dados dos sensores e usá-los como bem quisermos (.net, VB, PHP, etc...)?

(pelos vistos sim, porque a estação do Kraliv funciona com esta maquineta e até tem dados na net e tudo...)...


----------

